# Cu-Avana INTENSO Cigar Review - this is for the robustos



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

i got a five pack of robustos and think they are very nice looking and well rolled compared to the other cu-Avana lines. very potent and burned gre...

Read the full review here: Cu-Avana INTENSO Cigar Review - this is for the robustos


----------

